# CD19 Scan = results



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, i had my CD19 scan done yesterday.. and the results were:
My endo lining was 10.9mm
My Right ovary had a follicle inside 18.8mm
Doc said i will be ovulating today and didnt wanna give me a shot or anything cos it was perfect.

So pumped and excited.. when should we bd again?
So we o'd around today ( being thursday) we have bd'd Sunday/Monday/Wednesday 
Then when else?

So happy =) thanks for your support ladies.

Em x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

10.9 and 18mm are GREAT!        

As long as DH's spermies are in good working order, I'd jump on him now.. and later.. and in the morning!

If he does have any issues, I would bd tonight and then again tomorrow night, or if he has serious issues, just tomorrow.


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thans serenfach!!

I was so happy to see my eggy up there, i was like look Stu, half a baby.. ahaha..

DHs results came back 100% clear.. nothing wrong with his swimmers..  So when we have BD'd is that ok still? then once more tonight and tomo?

Im confused.. im ujust sooooo happppppppppppppppppppppppppppy =)
P.S Congrats on the IVF news, hope it works for you hun


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Em, if there are no probs with the spermies and with you being so close to ov, you can 'do the do' all you like, babe 

lol, I was like you when I saw my eggies. I was over the moon.. it was such a positive [and much needed] experience 

Thanks for the good luck, it's a huge weight off my mind as we were told we may not be able to have the IVF if the SA results came back under a certain count/motility.. but all was well! 

Good luck, sweetheart  Go go go!


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey Em, That sound like a fantastic position to be in - I would be over the moon with that result and I have to say Im with serenfetch on this    as much as you possibly can - give those happy little swimmers every chance in the world to get to there destination    
Good Luck Love
karen   have some baby dust for luck


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi guys.. i just wrote a massive post and it delted.. ggrrr

Thanks karren, i am sooo happy - but stressing now.. as hubby had to work a all nighter lastnight.. so the day of ov we didnt get to bd. Coudl we still be in for a chance this month? We have bd'd Sunday/Monday/Wednesday and will tonight. Is this ok?

Oh ladies im stressing..

eemxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Hon, by the sounds of you have done enough BMS for this cycle - as long as there are lots of sperm waiting on the egg when it hatches I think you are in with a shout    

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you - this could be your month - and if not you are on the right track      

Love Karen


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks karen, always so stressfull though isnt it! So over the waiting game.. but have noticed my LH phase has got to 12 days?!? Is this ok? 

Thanks For all the positivity... when are you due to test?

Em x


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey, You are welcome, just sending out some of the positivity that is usually given to me by others lol.  Im due to test on Saturday - so not long now - really nervous about getting my blood results back to check if I have ovulated or not, I think it is Wednesday I get them - I will keep you posted.  The 2WW is absolute torture isnt it?!   I have little-no potience any other day in my life so this is ripping me apart lol

Not sure about your LH phase - i dont think it should be a problem though  

When are you due to test?  
Love Karen


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

I know, 2ww is a pain in the behind.. i can see myself noticing every twitch or pain.. always tell my DH to look and see if he sees what i see.. oh god its torture.

I am sooo confused as when to test.. clomid has made my cycle 33 days, so i never really know when.. i think im due for AF next wednesday.. so i may do a test on the weekend... maybe sunday or something.. but last month i did that.. went to buy the tests.. and found out AF had came already  

im just hoping so bad this is our month.. and of course yours too.. then we can join the trimester boards =)

xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Emily!   Uh uh, not a good idea to test early.. c'mon now, ya know the rules. If I don't get the peestick  round to you, I'm pretty sure someone else will! 


It is torture. You're absolutely right.. but if you think about it, it's self inflicted!   We're all bloody crazy!  

Good luck for whenever you decide to do it  


Hiya Karen


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

HAHA thats serenfach.. im a POAS addict.. its ridiculous.. i actually just had a conversation with my older sis ( who is crossing everything for us this month ) and i decided i wont test.. it would be more exciting to see AF NOT show up for the month rather then dissapointment again!!

Yea the 2ww is shocking isnt it.. i feel different this cycle to the other cycles though.. really different.. like my nipples are sore.. not the whole nipple though.. and the cramping down below is a weird kinda cramping.. odddddddd.. its there all the time.. some times its dull, the rest its like a sharp one. Not pain though, just a sensation!

How are you going anyway serenfach??

xx


----------

